

Science fiction best sellers are mostly romance novels - keltex
http://www.amazon.com/gp/bestsellers/books/25/ref=pd_ts_b_nav

======
hga
Hey, it's an old story:

    
    
      Boy meets girl.
    
      Boy loses girl.
    
      Boy makes girl.

